# BV Day of the Dead 11-1-15



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry the last minute notice, but the community of Buena Vista will once again be celebrating the transition to our slow season and would like to invite you to join us.

*Free*- No sponsors, no fees, no prizes, no waivers, only fun.

*Schedule*-

9am - Fun Run, meet at the Trailhead/State Highway Building

10:30am - Fun bike, meet at Boneshaker

11am - ELFing the Ark, meet at CKS (flow currently 230 cfs in Numbers)

12-3pm - Face painting at Boneshaker with Chris Yinger

1pm - Selfing with Noah Werly at the Staircase Wave

1pm - Bike polo, meet at soccer field

2:30pm - Random draw doubles at disc golf course next to soccer field

3pm - Happy hour at Deerhammer

4-6pm - Community pot luck at Whiskey Meadows between Deerhammer and CKS. 

Please bring a dish for everyone to enjoy. All are welcome.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Really fun day for all. The paddling should be awesome. Weather looks perfect. Come join us, bring your friends and family. The pot luck is so good too 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1541806226074541/


----------

